# Coinstar Holiday Bonus! $10 extra when cashing in $40 or more... ends 12/7/08



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Check it out here, all you Coinstar fans. This promotion is only good on store gift certificates, like Amazon.com.

http://www.coinstar.com/us/html/landingpromo2008

You do have to do a mail in, so that kinda drops it to $9.38 (postage, you know), but still......


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

\o/ \o/ \o/ Woo Hoo \o/ \o/ \o/
That gives me more money to play with!!!


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Kewl. I hope the container I have in my car to take right now has $40 worth in it....I'm guessing it'll end up being just under, with my luck.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Steph H said:


> Kewl. I hope the container I have in my car to take right now has $40 worth in it....I'm guessing it'll end up being just under, with my luck.


Time to start looking for change in the streets and behind cushions.


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

Steph H said:


> Kewl. I hope the container I have in my car to take right now has $40 worth in it....I'm guessing it'll end up being just under, with my luck.


*Can you imagine having to count your change before you take it to the change counting machine *


----------



## DawnOfChaos (Nov 12, 2008)

So I imagine it would be pretty sad to take $40 to the bank to get quarters just to convert them at the coinstar machine 

I just went last month, so I don't have enough change accumulated.  But I soooo love a deal.


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

It'll have to be in the streets, I never have change in my pockets to get in the cushions. And neither do the cats.









Hmmm, maybe I'll raid the boss's pencil drawer after he leaves for a dinner meeting...


----------



## Buttercup (Oct 28, 2008)

Ooh, thanks foro the info!


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Wow...makes me want to go to the bank cash 2 twenties for quarters; then go dump them into Coinstar...lol.  Uhh Ohh...I just sounded exactly like Teninx.  That would be his reply to this post...scary; wink.


----------



## Snapcat (Nov 3, 2008)

Darn. Too bad I already cashed in all my coins!


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Reading the fine print a little closer, this is only valid at certain participating Coinstar locations, not all.  You'll know if your location is valid if the receipt it prints out has a claim form at the bottom; I don't see any way on the Coinstar site to find a valid location (clicking the link on the "terms & conditions" page only takes you to the generic "locate a Coinstar" page, not specifically one that's participating in the deal).  And you have to turn in the $40 worth in a single transaction.

That last point was important to me 'cause I went by a Coinstar last night, proceeded to dump all my coins in the basket, and after some were processed, all of a sudden a bunch started dumping back into the return thing.  Damn machine was full.  So I got an Amazon code for $9.08 and most of my coins back.  My luck, the rest of my coins are worth enough to have made the total over $40, but aren't worth $40 now with the $9 taken out. LOL  But in any event, there's no claim form at the bottom of the receipt I got, so apparently that location isn't a participating location for purposes of the holiday bonus anyway...


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Oh, and not related to the bonus (because the terms specifically say "coins only"), did y'all know that at least some machines also take bills? I noticed that at the machine I was at last night. That might be a painless way to get Amazon GCs for Kindle book addictions, too.   Set aside a few one dollar bills or a five dollar bill now and again, and next time you're near a Coinstar machine and have those few saved bucks handy, go by and get an Amazon GC.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Steph H said:


> Reading the fine print a little closer, this is only valid at certain participating Coinstar locations, not all. You'll know if your location is valid if the receipt it prints out has a claim form at the bottom; I don't see any way on the Coinstar site to find a valid location (clicking the link on the "terms & conditions" page only takes you to the generic "locate a Coinstar" page, not specifically one that's participating in the deal). And you have to turn in the $40 worth in a single transaction.
> 
> That last point was important to me 'cause I went by a Coinstar last night, proceeded to dump all my coins in the basket, and after some were processed, all of a sudden a bunch started dumping back into the return thing. Damn machine was full.  So I got an Amazon code for $9.08 and most of my coins back. My luck, the rest of my coins are worth enough to have made the total over $40, but aren't worth $40 now with the $9 taken out. LOL But in any event, there's no claim form at the bottom of the receipt I got, so apparently that location isn't a participating location for purposes of the holiday bonus anyway...


I have never used a Coinstar machine, so I have no way to back this up... I'm thinking that the reason you didn't get the claim form on the receipt is because it stopped counting when it was full and it wasn't up to the $40 minimum. The way I read the rules was that any machine that does certificates is part of the promotion. Did it give you an option to return the coins since it was full? That doesn't seem fair at all.

Perhaps try contacting customer service:

Customer Service:
Send us your questions, comments or complaints to [email protected] or call 800-928-CASH.


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Duh, that's a good point about there being no claim form 'cause the minimum wasn't met.  LOL  Didn't even think about that!  No, I didn't see an option to cancel out to get the coins back, but then I was trying to get all the other coins back out of the basket and the return after I saw the "machine full" message, so I may have missed it. That was my first time using one, so I dunno either.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

I still think you should try contacting them, maybe they'll compensate your for the machine's "malfunction."


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Ya never know!  I think I'll try and go back by tonight with the rest of the coins; if they're over $40 alone, no reason to worry about it, but if they're under $40 but more than $31 (so the total with last night's would be $40), then I will contact them.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

I just made my first visit to a Coinstar machine and it was soooo easy. I would suggest that before you go, you check online at Coinstar to locate if there are machines in your area that support Amazon.com gift cards first. Next, when you begin, answer NO to the question "have you used Coinstar before?"... that way you can be sure that you are actually at a machine that offers Amazon gift cards and that you know what options you have... you may want a Lowe's card instead... nahhh, why would you want that when you can have books!! 

When all was said and done, my eCertificate printed out with my redemption code and at the very bottom was the Coinstar Holiday Bonus form to complete and mail in (yes, I had more than $40 in coins). Entering the redemption code in my Amazon account was a breeze also!

This link will take you to the Coinstar Locator page. At the bottom of the address information form is a button for locating (searching) *specific products*. Use this button to find the machines that offer Amazon gift cards. That is how I found the one near my house. Not all of the Coinstar machines in my town offer gifts cards.

http://locator.coinstar.com/

Now I am off to buy more books!!


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

Doesn't Coinstar keep an 8 cents on the dollar fee or do they not charge the fee when you ask for a gift card?


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Not for the gift cards or eCertificates, no.


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

Good to know...I always get the cash...but not anymore!  Thanks for the good tip!


----------



## beachgrl (Nov 10, 2008)

I am off to coinstar too, thanks!


----------



## Sailor (Nov 1, 2008)

thank you for this tip, I never cashed in coins before and they have one in our tiny town...now to make sure I have more than 40 dollars worth and get an amazon gift card...yes!!!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Cowgirl said:


> Doesn't Coinstar keep an 8 cents on the dollar fee or do they not charge the fee when you ask for a gift card?


That's the great thing about getting amazon gift cards....no counting fee. You get the full value of your money.

L


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Thanks for this! I took my change in today and got my certificate. I've also got my little rebate coupon to send in! I've just added almost $75 to my book fund!

(Although I've probably spent close to that in the past few days reading all these book recommendations)


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

sailor said:


> thank you for this tip, I never cashed in coins before and they have one in our tiny town...now to make sure I have more than 40 dollars worth and get an amazon gift card...yes!!!


Just so there are no misunderstandings... you don't have to have more than $40 to use Coinstar for Amazon Gift Cards... $40 is the minimum required to qualify for the Holiday Bonus from 11/7 thru 12/7 to get a $10 gift card. You can put any amount of change into Coinstar for an Amazon Gift Card and are not required to pay the coin counting fee... so every penny, etc you put in goes to your gift card.


----------



## Doc Rhubarb (Nov 15, 2008)

Thanks for posting this!


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Is this bonus just for the coins, cuz I know you can input cash into the CoinStar machine.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Vegas_Asian said:


> Is this bonus just for the coins, cuz I know you can input cash into the CoinStar machine.


Not just for coins... the machine I used also took dollar bills and debit cards!!


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

I took my coins in on Monday to our local machine for the $40 and the $10 Holiday Bonus. When I walked up to the machine it had an advertisement on the screen about the Holiday Bonus - which was great because then I knew it was a participating machine!! Also, our machine says it only accepts coins, so not all of them accept bills and debit cards.     At any rate, I got my amazon certificate applied to my account and sent in my holiday bonus!  Woohoooo....more books!!!


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Angela said:


> Not just for coins... the machine I used also took dollar bills and debit cards!!


The BONUS is supposed to be just for the coins, though. The rules say so. "Obtain an official claim form when you convert in a single transaction at least 40 U.S. dollars (in coins only) into a gift card or eCertificate at participating Coinstar Centers. The claim form will be displayed at the end of qualified Coinstar® receipts."

http://www.coinstar.com/us/html/2008TermsandConditions

Are you saying, Angela, that you were able to use dollar bills and/or a debit card and get the bonus? Or just that your machine normally takes bills and cards?


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

Yahoo!  I just mailed my holiday bonus in...does anybody know if you can do this more than once.  Can I put in another $40 and send in for another bonus?  I didn't see a one per customer on the mail in certificate. I have a lot more change.....


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

The bottom of my slip said one per name and/or household. It was in the small print at the bottom of mine.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Here are the requirements directly from the website:










The $10 holiday bonus offer *ends 12/07/08*. Offer valid at participating Coinstar Centers in the U.S. only and excludes Puerto Rico. Consumer will receive a $10 gift card or eCertificate for the same brand that was originally cashed in for. *Please expect 6-8 weeks for delivery.* Offer good on qualified transactions made between November 7, 2008 and December 7, 2008. Transactions occurring before of after these dates are not eligible for this offer. *Offer is only valid on coin transactions. Limit one per name or household.* Void where prohibited. Not valid with any other offer. No cash substitutions. Failure to follow the above rules may result in disqualification. See offer details and full rules at www.coinstar.com.


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

Thanks...I didn't look on their website and my receipt didn't say the one per household...I suppose I could send one to my daughter's house.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Thanks!


pidgeon92 said:


> Here are the requirements directly from the website:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Steph H said:


> The BONUS is supposed to be just for the coins, though. The rules say so. "Obtain an official claim form when you convert in a single transaction at least 40 U.S. dollars (in coins only) into a gift card or eCertificate at participating Coinstar Centers. The claim form will be displayed at the end of qualified Coinstar® receipts."
> 
> http://www.coinstar.com/us/html/2008TermsandConditions
> 
> Are you saying, Angela, that you were able to use dollar bills and/or a debit card and get the bonus? Or just that your machine normally takes bills and cards?


No, I used coins only... I was just commenting that the machine I used also took paper money and debit cards for purchasing gift cards.


----------



## ScottBooks (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanks for the heads up. My Amazon account now has $99.42 that otherwise would have been spent on frivolous things like groceries or gas  . Great tip!


----------



## Mnemosyne (Oct 31, 2008)

Just got home from the neighborhood Ingles with a bright, shiny (okay, sorta papery and thin) Amazon gift certificate for $110.00! I had more change in the 5 gallon water jug than I thought! BONUS!

'scampers off to buy 10-11 books'

Nemo


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Mnemosyne said:


> Just got home from the neighborhood Ingles with a bright, shiny (okay, sorta papery and thin) Amazon gift certificate for $110.00! I had more change in the 5 gallon water jug than I thought! BONUS!
> 
> 'scampers off to buy 10-11 books'
> 
> Nemo


Didn't I tell ya?? That coinstar machine is soooo cool!! I had I carried in $108 last week and will take the rest in this weekend!! Sure does go fast!! I have less than $12 left on my balance!!


----------



## soapy70 (Oct 29, 2008)

I am so bummed! None of the coinstars here offer amazon gift cards. Am in Florida. No bonus $10.00 for me!-No stores here sell the amazon gift card either. I will have to take my change to the bank and buy a gift card off of amazon.-That just took all the fun out of it for me.


----------



## love2read (Nov 23, 2008)

Thanks to this thread, I took my $52.00 in coin to my local CoinStar machine and got my certificate to mail in.

My question is, since I don't have my Kindle yet do I wait to enter my e-certificate into my amazon account when my Kindle arrives in a few weeks? 

I have never used an Amazon Gift Certificate before and am not quite sure how this works. I will be probably be ordering some Christmas gifts from Amazon in the next week or two and don't know if Amazon will automatically use my use the balance of my gift certificate for those purchases. 

I want to keep all the money for this certificate to be used for books on my Kindle.

Does anyone know if I can use the certificate whenever I choose instead of Amazon using it on my next purchase?

Lynn


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

If you have a gift certificate balance, Amazon charges are automatically deducted from that first, unless you specify otherwise.

If you are planning on using the GC only for Kindle books, it might be easier to put it somewhere safe and just do your Christmas shopping the "normal" way and then add the GC when your Kindle arrives.

I always have a GC balance so I am fairly adept at using credit cards for certain purchases vs. GC for Kindle. But it does involve a fair amount of clicking and paying attention to what you are selecting (and making sure you buy your stuff by putting it in the cart, not using one-click). 

Leslie


----------



## TM (Nov 25, 2008)

I have never heard of CoinStar... sounds cool, but doubting we have them here.


----------



## love2read (Nov 23, 2008)

Thanks for the reply Leslie. I'm going to mail in the bottom part to get the $10 rebate going and then put it away until the day my Kindle arrives. $52.00 won't go far but I'm already looking forward to picking out my first few choices.

If I order a book like yours, can I download it on my computer so that I can read it before the Kindle arrives? Or is it best to be reading it with the Kindle in my hands?

Lynn


----------



## Kristus412 (Nov 22, 2008)

soapy70 said:


> I am so bummed! None of the coinstars here offer amazon gift cards. Am in Florida. No bonus $10.00 for me!-No stores here sell the amazon gift card either. I will have to take my change to the bank and buy a gift card off of amazon.-That just took all the fun out of it for me.


Where in Florida are you? I'm in Orlando and I have one down the street from me at an Albertsons.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

love2read said:


> Thanks for the reply Leslie. I'm going to mail in the bottom part to get the $10 rebate going and then put it away until the day my Kindle arrives. $52.00 won't go far but I'm already looking forward to picking out my first few choices.


Actually, it may go farther than you think. I find lots of books I enjoy for $4 to $6.



> If I order a book like yours, can I download it on my computer so that I can read it before the Kindle arrives? Or is it best to be reading it with the Kindle in my hands?
> 
> Lynn


You mean the FAQ book? You can't read the Kindle version on a computer. But, if you really want to read it, you can go to www.mobipocket.com and buy it there (http://www.mobipocket.com/en/eBooks/eBookDetails.asp?BookID=109884). You would need to download the Mobipocket Reader to read it on your PC (a free download at the same site). Unfortunately, the mobipocket version doesn't work on the Kindle, so you'd need to buy it again if you want to have a Kindle version available.

L


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

TM said:


> I have never heard of CoinStar... sounds cool, but doubting we have them here.


Go to www.coinstar.com and see what's in your vicinity.

L


----------



## TM (Nov 25, 2008)

Thanks... and I checked using your link, none near me.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

TM said:


> Thanks... and I checked using your link, none near me.


Well, that's a shame! Sorry it didn't work...

L


----------



## soapy70 (Oct 29, 2008)

Kristus,

I'm on the west coast in Holida,FL . No coinstars here give out the amazon gift certificates, you can't even buy one in a store. Noone carries them. I just ended up turning in my change at my bank and getting a gift certifcate on line instead.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

There is something I forgot to mention about my Coinstar experience... There is a coin return tray. This is where bus tokens, Chuckie Cheese tokens, foreign coins, etc are rejected. Often times, regular US coinage gets rejected, too! Don't forget to check the coin return. If you find change there that is actually the real stuff, you can put it back through. I think sometimes the counter gets confused if a lot of change is going through at one time. I have noticed that the newer nickels and dimes are the ones mostly likely to get rejected on the first try.

I also posted this info in another Coinstar thread.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

re: the amazon gift certificates:  my understanding is that when you use one click it will automatically first use any gift card/cert balance before applying a charge to your credit card.  But you can have your gift cards all registered and NOT use them by NOT using one click.  Just use the regular shopping cart and you can tell them to put the charge on your regular card.  So I'd say go ahead and register the gift certs. so you don't loose them!! 

Ann


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann Von Hagel said:


> re: the amazon gift certificates: my understanding is that when you use one click it will automatically first use any gift card/cert balance before applying a charge to your credit card. But you can have your gift cards all registered and NOT use them by NOT using one click. Just use the regular shopping cart and you can tell them to put the charge on your regular card. So I'd say go ahead and register the gift certs. so you don't lose them!!


But you can only purchase Kindle books via one-click.


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

pidgeon92 said:


> But you can only purchase Kindle books via one-click.


Actually you can setup for one-click purchases for most any products on amazon. I used to purchase books that way. I think you have to go into your profile to setup on-click for items other than the kindle. I still show the one click option for DTB's and other items even after receiving my kindle.

TheresaM


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

bkworm8it said:


> Actually you can setup for one-click purchases for most any products on amazon. I used to purchase books that way. I think you have to go into your profile to setup on-click for items other than the kindle. I still show the one click option for DTB's and other items even after receiving my kindle.
> 
> TheresaM


But keep in mind, even if you have one click on your account turned OFF, your Kindle purchases are still one click. So you don't have the option to change the payment method with a Kindle purchase while you are making the purchase.

L


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

bkworm8it said:


> Actually you can setup for one-click purchases for most any products on amazon. I used to purchase books that way. I think you have to go into your profile to setup on-click for items other than the kindle. I still show the one click option for DTB's and other items even after receiving my kindle.
> 
> TheresaM


What I meant was that at this time, Kindle purchases can only be made via one-click. So if you add gift certificates to your account, your Kindle purchases have no option other than to use the gift certificate balance first.


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

pidgeon92 said:


> What I meant was that at this time, Kindle purchases can only be made via one-click. So if you add gift certificates to your account, your Kindle purchases have no option other than to use the gift certificate balance first.


Whoops my bad. I'd better get those glasses back out!

TheresaM


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

We have a lot of new folks, so I'm bumping this.

You can get Amazon Gift certificates and/or gift cards at some Coinstar machines, with no fee. So if you put $20 in, you get a certificate worth $20. (Normally, Coinstar takes about 9%.) AND, through the 7th, if you put $40 in coins you can receive $10 more by mail. You can apply these to your Amazon account and they will be used first when you one-click! Pay for things in whole dollars and save the change!

You can find if there is a Coinstar machine that gives e-certificates near you and more details at
www.coinstar.com

Save your change!

Betsy


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

TM said:


> I have never heard of CoinStar... sounds cool, but doubting we have them here.


You might be surprised. Have you gone to their site to check your area? You may even have one in a store you shop all the time.  That's what happened to me. They are usually tucked in out of the way places.

www.coinstar.com


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

Cashed in my change last night.  My closest coinstar was only .5 miles away.  I had a nice little walk and made an extra $10 for books, can't beat that.


----------



## Yollo (Nov 10, 2008)

I just got 75 dollars worth of Kindle love from my Coinstar machine! WOOOOO! I'm so excited. I must contain myself so I don't blow it all in one night!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Kimblee said:


> I just got 75 dollars worth of Kindle love from my Coinstar machine! WOOOOO! I'm so excited. I must contain myself so I don't blow it all in one night!


 And you're going to get another $10 for the promotion? Woohoo!

Betsy


----------



## Yollo (Nov 10, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> And you're going to get another $10 for the promotion? Woohoo!
> 
> Betsy


Well...no. I already added in the 10 dollars. But still!!!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

The important thing is your getting free money!  Woohoo!

Betsy


----------



## Geemont (Nov 18, 2008)

This has probably been posted before, but you only have until December 7th to turn your coins into an Amazon Gift Certificate from Coinstar. If you have more than $40 you'll get a $10 bonus after mail in rebate. *Details*

I always collect my coins for the entire year in a jar. I turned them in this weekend for $118.13 plus the $10 bonus. That's going to be a lot of books.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

This has been covered in several other threads, and there is a Coinstar thread
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,586.msg8981.html#msg8981

We collect coins in a bucket and I now use my coins for Kindle books. I had over $200 and had to make 2 trips because of the weight of the bucket!


----------



## Rivery (Nov 10, 2008)

EEEE  HAAAA!      Thanks everbody for this tip and thread.  We emptied our Whale tonight at Coinstar and got $111.30.  I'll be sending in for the extra $10.  Never would have even looked at the Coinstar if I hadn't read about it here.  I am splitting it with my husband but that's still over 50 that I can spend on books (kindle books of course).  

Happy dance, happy dance!


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Rivery said:


> EEEE HAAAA!  Thanks everbody for this tip and thread. We emptied our Whale tonight at Coinstar and got $111.30. I'll be sending in for the extra $10. Never would have even looked at the Coinstar if I hadn't read about it here. I am splitting it with my husband but that's still over 50 that I can spend on books (kindle books of course).
> 
> Happy dance, happy dance!


http://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/5/5_1_122.gif Good for you!!


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

Bugger coinstar - or at least the one I stopped at    well I took my lunch break, ran to fredmyers to the wamu got extra coins so I would have $40 in coins as I only had about $22.  Drove down to Albertsons the one that had gift cards as the fredmyers one didn't.  Dump all my change. $40.44.  I'm thinking Yippee I get the extra 10 and now have money to buy books.  NOT! After standing there for like 5 mins while the machine made all kinds of noises.. I received the following message.  Were sorry were having technical difficulties. We will give you a certificate for cash to take to the cashier at no fee.

Well, I'm happy they didn't charge me but I don't want $$'s back I wanted my gift card   so went to the cashier and explained (she was very nice and said someone else had the same issue last week and thought it was just a glitch but now they will call coin star). I told her I really don't want $$ I don't want to go back to a bank to get 40 in coins. She ran and got me $40 in qtrs   so I can go to another coin star. Unfortunately the other one near me - not so near me- I'll have to wait until sat. I hope it works or I'm going to cry. I know it's just $10 but that's a whole book or if I spend right 2 or 3 books!

TheresaM


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

bkworm8it said:


> Bugger coinstar - or at least the one I stopped at  well I took my lunch break, ran to fredmyers to the wamu got extra coins so I would have $40 in coins as I only had about $22. Drove down to Albertsons the one that had gift cards as the fredmyers one didn't. Dump all my change. $40.44. I'm thinking Yippee I get the extra 10 and now have money to buy books. NOT! After standing there for like 5 mins while the machine made all kinds of noises.. I received the following message. Were sorry were having technical difficulties. We will give you a certificate for cash to take to the cashier at no fee.
> 
> Well, I'm happy they didn't charge me but I don't want $$'s back I wanted my gift card  so went to the cashier and explained (she was very nice and said someone else had the same issue last week and thought it was just a glitch but now they will call coin star). I told her I really don't want $$ I don't want to go back to a bank to get 40 in coins. She ran and got me $40 in qtrs  so I can go to another coin star. Unfortunately the other one near me - not so near me- I'll have to wait until sat. I hope it works or I'm going to cry. I know it's just $10 but that's a whole book or if I spend right 2 or 3 books!
> 
> TheresaM


*Bugger is right....man, I can't believe that you have to do it all over again but at least the cashier saved you a trip to the bank  Thank goodness for that!*


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

I was very lucky and am gratefull she was nice. She could have said nope sorry we don't do that. She just said she understood and will hunt me down 4 rolls of qtrs. Sure enough she did.

theresam


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

bkworm8it said:


> I was very lucky and am gratefull she was nice. She could have said nope sorry we don't do that. She just said she understood and will hunt me down 4 rolls of qtrs. Sure enough she did.
> 
> theresam


Sorry you are having problems with coinstar. It was really nice of the lady to give it back to you in quarters.

I had to use my laundry money to make it up to $40. Then didn't have any quarters to wash my clothes. The things we do for books.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

bkworm8it said:


> I was very lucky and am gratefull she was nice. She could have said nope sorry we don't do that. She just said she understood and will hunt me down 4 rolls of qtrs. Sure enough she did.
> 
> theresam


So sorry you ran into problems with coinstar. Hopefully the next one you try will work for you. I don't know what I would do without my coinstar... oh yes I do... I wouldn't be buying any books!! yikes!


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

Thanks all, 

Well it turned out to be a blessing in disguise. I had something come up today that required I use my book money. So good new is I hadn't been able to spend it on an Amazon gift card   so I had the extra $$'s. Bad news is.. No books for me for a while   

Oh well I'll save my coins again and maybe coinstar will be nice and run this promo again when I have the coins!

Theresam


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

bkworm8it said:


> Well it turned out to be a blessing in disguise. I had something come up today that required I use my book money. So good new is I hadn't been able to spend it on an Amazon gift card  so I had the extra $$'s.


I usually avoid talking religion and politics, but...

God work in mysterious ways! 

Glad you had the cash when you needed it. Even if you had to pay in quarters.


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

At least the qtr's were still rolled! I couldn't imagine having to sit there and count them out for them    

theresam

PS Sebat: He sure does!!


----------



## mumsicalwhimsy (Dec 4, 2008)

Thank you for the posting about this promotion with Coinstar.
It is a good news/ bad news kind of thing..... where everyone wins.
Good news is that my coinstar worked just dandy and I got my ecertificate.
Bad news would be that it is more than half gone, already....  yikes.
Nothing over $4.00 - yet, it adds up fast.
Now, I stalk the postman until the bonus $10 arrives.

Okay, I think we need a Kindle time-out.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

mumsicalwhimsy said:


> Thank you for the posting about this promotion with Coinstar.


The sad thing is, I posted it, and still haven't managed to get to one.... Only a few days left!


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

I am going to be able to have 2 $10 certificates!! My mother sent one in and said that I could have hers since she doesn't believe in buying stuff over the internet!! Now I just hope she remembers that we mailed it off today and doesn't throw it in the trash when it comes in thinking it is junk mail!!


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

Angela said:


> I am going to be able to have 2 $10 certificates!! My mother sent one in and said that I could have hers since she doesn't believe in buying stuff over the internet!! Now I just hope she remembers that we mailed it off today and doesn't throw it in the trash when it comes in thinking it is junk mail!!


 

I'm jealous. 

Guess if I used my laundry money again, I could get another one, too.


----------



## quiltlvr (Oct 28, 2008)

Went to coinstar yesterday, rebate is ready to mail!!


----------



## Rivery (Nov 10, 2008)

Finally got the rebate form in the mail today.  Monday I'll start looking for it.  Think that's too soon to expect the bonus?


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

pidgeon92 said:


> The sad thing is, I posted it, and still haven't managed to get to one.... Only a few days left!


Me too. I only have about $13 in change.

L


----------



## auntmarge (Dec 4, 2008)

Not feeling the least bit guilty:  I had less than $40 in change so bought 2 rolls of quarters at the bank, went next door to the Coinstar machine, and now I've got my coupon.  Hey, $10 is $10!

Margaret


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

At my machine, you don't even have to use coins.  You can use bills or your debit card.  I found that out on the last day when the machine was full and wouldn't take any more coins.  

Even now that the promotion is over, I think I'll still use the coinstar e-certs to get my amazon cards.  It forces me to save my pennies (so to speak) and stay within my book budget ... I hope.


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

gertiekindle said:


> I think I'll still use the coinstar e-certs to get my amazon cards. It forces me to save my pennies (so to speak) and stay within my book budget ... I hope.


I noticed my local coinstar would take bills, too. It's a great way to get amazon cards without loading up the credit card.


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

I think I may start doing that myself. It's so easy just to click and not think about it. I've given myself a 12 month limit (ok mostly because I'm already loaded with books that need to get read as I can go crazy) but having a gift card will make sure I stick with it!

Theresam


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

gertiekindle said:


> At my machine, you don't even have to use coins. You can use bills or your debit card. I found that out on the last day when the machine was full and wouldn't take any more coins.
> 
> Even now that the promotion is over, I think I'll still use the coinstar e-certs to get my amazon cards. It forces me to save my pennies (so to speak) and stay within my book budget ... I hope.


That is how I am controling my amazon spending. If I don't have a gift card balance, I can't buy anything! So far it is working and Larry puts all his loose change in my Coinstar bucket to help out!


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

I've decided to only buy books  with money through my coinstar amazon certificates.  The good news is my husband never gives exact change so everyday he throws all the change he gets into our coin bucket. He puts at least $10 a week in there...Since I'm the one that cashes in the change I keep the money. Thanks Honey!!!!


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Cowgirl said:


> I've decided to only buy books with money through my coinstar amazon certificates. The good news is my husband never gives exact change so everyday he throws all the change he gets into our coin bucket. He puts at least $10 a week in there...Since I'm the one that cashes in the change I keep the money. Thanks Honey!!!!


That is what I do. Right now I only have a balance of $10.12, so it is time for the hubby to bring his change home and add it to my Book Bucket!!


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

Angela said:


> That is what I do. Right now I only have a balance of $10.12, so it is time for the hubby to bring his change home and add it to my Book Bucket!!


Yah...I'm down to $3.50. I need to go to the coinstar machine and cash in the coins today!!!!!


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Cowgirl said:


> Yah...I'm down to $3.50. I need to go to the coinstar machine and cash in the coins today!!!!!


Cowgirl, after hitting the bargain books this evening, I am now down to $3.18!
For those that have already received their holiday bonuses, how long did it take? I mailed mine and my mom's in last Thursday, the 4th.


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

I cashed in another $47.27 in coins yesterday.  I'm back in the saddle again.  I'm also curious as to when I'll receive the $10 holiday bonus.


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

I wouldn't hold your breath....the rules said "Please expect 6-8 weeks for delivery" so it could be awhile.    But hey, I'll take it whenever it comes!    And that should be just about in time for my birthday, too.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I mailed in my first holiday bonus request about three weeks ago.  I haven't gotten it back yet.  I should have marked it on my calendar.


----------



## mumsicalwhimsy (Dec 4, 2008)

There is no doubt in my mind...
The bonus will arrive after the holidays, when things slow down.

I look forward to treating myself to something highly readable, when the bonus arrives.


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

mumsicalwhimsy said:


> There is no doubt in my mind...
> The bonus will arrive after the holidays, when things slow down.
> 
> I look forward to treating myself to something highly readable, when the bonus arrives.


Oh I like that...a real splurge read!


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Hey y'all, I got my $10 bonus GC in the mail on Friday! I mailed my rebate in on Monday, Dec. 1, so it took just about 4.5 weeks total to turn it around. Hopefully others will have gotten or will soon be getting theirs too!


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

I started the book bucket...everyone who doesn't want to starve and have to cook their own meals...pay the cook.  Start throwing your change in my book bucket.


----------



## Wannabe (Nov 6, 2008)

sjc said:


> I started the book bucket...everyone who doesn't want to starve and have to cook their own meals...pay the cook. Start throwing your change in my book bucket.


Great idea! Think I'll try that.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Steph H said:


> Hey y'all, I got my $10 bonus GC in the mail on Friday! I mailed my rebate in on Monday, Dec. 1, so it took just about 4.5 weeks total to turn it around. Hopefully others will have gotten or will soon be getting theirs too!


I got mine a couple of days ago. Four weeks seems about right. Both my daughters and my mother sent in a certificate for me and I get them all.


----------



## love2read (Nov 23, 2008)

Thanks for letting me know!! I'll be watching for mine!

Lynn M


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

Yahoo...I also got my $10 coinstar bonus yesterday.


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

Yippeea!  I got my $10 card from coinstar last Saturday!! I don't remember exactly when I sent it in, but I think it as the very beginning of Dec.  Woohoo...more books!!


----------



## Kristena (Nov 18, 2008)

This may be a lame question but what kind of envelope did it arrive in?  I get so little 'real' mail that I'm worried that it might get tossed.  (All my bills arrive online.)

I too, love using the Coinstar option; it seems like free money to me!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

It was a plain white envelope with a PO Box as a return address.  I kinda thought it was a replacement credit card from the way it felt in the envelope.

Mine is spent already!

Betsy


----------



## love2read (Nov 23, 2008)

Thanks Betsy!!! From the way you described the envelope I realized I had an envelope sitting here for a few days unopened that looked just like that. Sure enough, I opened in and now have $10 more dollars to spend.

Lynn M.



Betsy the Quilter said:


> It was a plain white envelope with a PO Box as a return address. I kinda thought it was a replacement credit card from the way it felt in the envelope.
> 
> Mine is spent already!
> 
> Betsy


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

Just got mine in the mail today. Yeah!!!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I just used up most of my GC's on non-kindle items.  I forgot to change the payment method when I placed my order.  I'll have to watch that in the future.  GC's are for Kindle Books only.  If I use my Amazon Visa for all other Amazon purchases, I can build up to another AZ Certificate.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

But now you can calculate how much you used, buy a new GC in that amount with your CC and use it for books!

Ann


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

Ann Von Hagel said:


> But now you can calculate how much you used, buy a new GC in that amount with your CC and use it for books!
> 
> Ann


That's what I would do as well.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Steph H said:


> Hey y'all, I got my $10 bonus GC in the mail on Friday! I mailed my rebate in on Monday, Dec. 1, so it took just about 4.5 weeks total to turn it around. Hopefully others will have gotten or will soon be getting theirs too!


I got both of mine on Saturday... right at 4 weeks.


----------



## sem (Oct 27, 2008)

I know that there is a thread here somewhere about this but I am too lazy to look.

I submitted my claim the last day of the promotion and got my $10.00 certificate today.

I was sure that we had thrown it out with the junque mail. There may still be hope if others are waiting. For me, if I can't do it at the last minute, I don't want to do it at all!

That pays for the $9.99 book I splurged on yesterday.

A BIG thanks to the MOD that put this in the right place. I am at work and just didn't have time to go looking. Used the search but got interuppted and had to duck out - WORK!


----------



## Rivery (Nov 10, 2008)

I was beginning to think the same thing, that I had tossed it with the junk mail.  I sent mine in about the 10th of Dec. and just received the certificate on Monday.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

My family each sent in for one (all different names and addresses), and we haven't gotten them yet.  The one I sent out, I received about a month later.  

It would be so easy to throw out since it comes in a crummy envelope, but I warned everyone.  

Thanks for posting, Sem.  Now I have hope again.


----------



## meljackson (Nov 19, 2008)

I got mine a couple of days ago. Yeah, the envelope looks just like junk mail lol. I haven't spent mine yet, I'm savoring it.

Melissa


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

meljackson said:


> I got mine a couple of days ago. Yeah, the envelope looks just like junk mail lol. I haven't spent mine yet, I'm savoring it.
> 
> Melissa


I already have a list.


----------

